# Cold starting an '03 2.5S.



## Stahi (Jun 24, 2003)

Howdy. I snagged an '02 2.5S w/40K on it back in September, and right off the bat had problems cold starting the sucker. Soon as I'd turn it on it would go up to about 1,000RPM then drop back down to zero and stall out. Decided t'take it to the nearest Nissan Dealer and found out that three recalls needed to be done on it, 03-070A (Exhaust System Fire Hazard), one that involved the headlamps that I still can't find, and 03-077A (Fuel Pump Filter Screen Installation). For a while it worked alright, until it started to get a bit colder (anywhere from 15F-35F) when it started stalling out again, and in two instances it just kept cranking over. Got tired of it and took it into another Nissan dealer, which they cross-referenced the problem and linked it to TSB #04-004B (Engine Controls - No Start after Cold Soak) La-dedah.

IF YOU CONFIRM:
1. After a 'cold soak', the engine cranks, but does not start.
'Cold soak': engine has cooled down to ambient temp, regardless of
summer or winter seasonal variations.
2. Engine may start if it is cranked for an extended period(more than
5 seconds) or if the throttle is opened during cranking.
3. After starting and operating for a few minutes the engine runs
normally.

ACTIONS:
1. Replace the starter motor.
2. Add 1 can of nissan fuel system cleaner into fuel tank.
3. Perform ECM part number check to see if vehicle needs reprogramming.
4. Perform ECM reprogramming if needed.

PARTS INFO:
Starter motor (A/T); 23300-8J001R
Starter motor (M/T); 23300-8J011R
Nissan fuel sys cleaner; 999MP-FSC00P



That's all fine and dandy, but I took a gander at another board or two and they mentioned something about replacing the fuel pump as a whole. Anyone else got any info on this?


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Well, I went ahead and did a search for you, since I remebered one like this from a few months ago, so try this link-
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=110770&highlight=REPROGRAM+ECU
Hope that's somewhat helpful, cause that's all I know. G/L


----------



## Stahi (Jun 24, 2003)

Thanks. All that was done. Went in the shop, had all that done, and it seemed to go well off the start. Until I started it up the following Saturday when the temperature was 37 degrees. Same problem. But at least this time the stallout was smooth and didn't shudder.

Called the service guy up and he said, after talking with a tech, that in some occasions the ECU doesn't take the new program on the first try. So I need to get it in sometime for another reprogram.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Stahi said:


> Called the service guy up and he said, after talking with a tech, that in some occasions the ECU doesn't take the new program on the first try. So I need to get it in sometime for another reprogram.


Just make sure they don't try to charge you again, you paid for them to do it right the first time, if it doesn't work it's their fault not yours. You shouldn't be responsible if it has to be redone.


----------

